# Stainless braided brake lines?



## NOBR8KSS (Nov 8, 2004)

I heard that the stainless brake kit for the Maxima would fit the 1991 Stanza Xe with drum brakes...I just don't know which year Maxima. Can anyone confirm this and tell me what model year Maxima fits?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

NOBR8KSS said:


> I heard that the stainless brake kit for the Maxima would fit the 1991 Stanza Xe with drum brakes...I just don't know which year Maxima. Can anyone confirm this and tell me what model year Maxima fits?



no but i can tell you that summit sells them for whatever length you need.


----------

